
Artist-Made Tools Resist Algorithmic Racism and Empower Communities - tingletech
https://www.kqed.org/arts/13881761/artist-made-tools-resist-algorithmic-racism-and-empower-communities
======
deathgrips
It looks like the only way progressives can confront surveillance in 2020 is
by attacking it whenever it becomes racist: "algorithmic racism". One would
assume that they wouldn't object to the same technology which oppressed in a
racially equitable manner.

~~~
tingletech
is that even possible? see weapons of math destruction

